# april throwdown winning sandwich!!!



## miamirick (May 9, 2010)

thanks for the votes guys, i almost wasn't going to enter but decided to on the last few days  took somebonless ribs and marinated then smoked em,  threw together some onion rings in the deepfryer and got a nic roll from publix  came out real tasty and went fast
thanks again for the votes


----------



## fire it up (May 9, 2010)

Just the one pic?
What a tease


----------



## miamirick (May 9, 2010)

still working on the photobucket but ill get it






ket.com/albums/mm101/pgay666/642.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## miamirick (May 9, 2010)

heres a couple more


----------



## ronp (May 9, 2010)

Nice job there man.


----------



## okiedawg (May 10, 2010)

Please send me a sample!


----------



## rdknb (May 10, 2010)

yummy that looks and I am sure tasted good


----------



## caveman (May 10, 2010)

Good looking sammie there Rick.  Love the onion rings.


----------



## meateater (May 10, 2010)

Great job! Lot's of homemade bread this trip. Look's like the Imagination factor is kickin in and kickin arse!


----------



## chefrob (May 10, 2010)

great job on the sammich..........i can't tell you how much i love the onion rings in it!!!!!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (May 10, 2010)

Nice Sandwich, Great Job Rick...


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 10, 2010)

mmmm that sounds good..i love onion rings


----------



## walle (May 10, 2010)

Rick - very nice sammich.  Congratulations on the win.
Tracey


----------



## miamirick (May 10, 2010)

thanks for the nice comments guys,  i'm already looking forward to the next one


----------



## treegje (May 11, 2010)

That had to be good


----------



## mballi3011 (May 11, 2010)

Congrats on winning and that's one fine looking sammie too......


----------

